# West Branch....30 years ago



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

old railroad bed


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

point with stumps in no wake zone


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Dam October 1st, 1966









Gilbert Rd. launch ramp. August 1969. Looks exactly the same except the cars.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

According to the ODNR:

In 1965, the U.S. Army Corps of Engineers completed construction of the Michael J. Kirwan Reservoir. The reservoir was developed for flood control, water supply, recreation and fish and wildlife management. West Branch State Park was formally opened surrounding the reservoir in 1966.

So I believe my dates are off. I probably saved them from this site, maybe another...I don't remember.

Where are you getting all your pics Zanderis? Those are great along with the Berlin ones. Keep them coming.


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Lewzer said:


> According to the ODNR:
> 
> In 1965, the U.S. Army Corps of Engineers completed construction of the Michael J. Kirwan Reservoir. The reservoir was developed for flood control, water supply, recreation and fish and wildlife management. West Branch State Park was formally opened surrounding the reservoir in 1966.
> 
> ...





Lewzer said:


> Dam October 1st, 1966
> View attachment 277385
> 
> 
> ...


Lewzer, I was going to find some old west branch dam construction pics from the internet. They are are out there...on the net. I once had many downloaded.


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Lewzer said:


> According to the ODNR:
> 
> In 1965, the U.S. Army Corps of Engineers completed construction of the Michael J. Kirwan Reservoir. The reservoir was developed for flood control, water supply, recreation and fish and wildlife management. West Branch State Park was formally opened surrounding the reservoir in 1966.
> 
> ...


Lewzer, I took those pics myself.....with a Polaroid camera. Back then they took water lower both lakes....no computer guide curves. I have more pics to share. I also found a cool history of Mogadore blog w pics!


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Lewzer said:


> Dam October 1st, 1966
> View attachment 277385
> 
> 
> ...


The trees are underbrush are thicker! Lol


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

My earliest memories of West Branch are about 1982. My dad and I went out with a guy he worked with at Goodyear in his boat in March. We didn't fish. Just drove around. I have no idea why we were out there in March. I just remember it was cold. Probably around 1982.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

You can go to historicaerials.com, they have aerial photos back to 1952 before West Branch was there.


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

creekcrawler said:


> You can go to historicaerials.com, they have aerial photos back to 1952 before West Branch was there.


Thank you.....very helpful info. More of my pics to come


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Lewzer said:


> Dam October 1st, 1966
> View attachment 277385
> 
> 
> ...


I've been staring at these pictures for a long time. Very cool stuff Lewzer. Looking like a 59 chevy in the left hand side of that picture with the trailer. Awesome. I've heard so many stories from my uncle about the family gatherings there before my time and to see that picture really helps paint a picture. So thank you.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Notice 99% of the vehicles are cars, I see only one truck, today all you see is trucks, those old cars were tanks for sure.


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Beaver lodge in Marina Bay


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Zanderis said:


> Beaver lodge in Marina Bay
> View attachment 278113


Beaver lodge produced these crappies....my friend on right...his crappie...16 1/2 inches...he thought it was a bass!


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Those are incredible pics! I know it took some time to post these, thank a ton.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Cool pics for sure. Back in the time frame these pictures were taken the beaver used to build two lodges. One for normal summer pool, one for low winter pool. Some of the remnants of the low winter pool lodges are still around.

I did the same thing as you Zanderis. I did a lot of walking and picture taking of that lake. A couple of your pictures look like they could be the ones I have lol ...... that one stump field you posted the pic of has massive stumps. Ice has moved a few of them, but a lot of them are still there.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Zanderis said:


> View attachment 278115
> 
> Beaver lodge produced these crappies....my friend on right...his crappie...16 1/2 inches...he thought it was a bass!


Tell me you still are rocking those baddass hats! Haha I want them


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

set-the-drag said:


> Tell me you still are rocking those baddass hats! Haha I want them


I was looking at those old trucker hats as well. Funny how we key in on certain things in old photos.

Thanks Zanderis, I really enjoyed looking at the pics you have been posting from way back when.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Beautiful !


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

set-the-drag said:


> Tell me you still are rocking those baddass hats! Haha I want them


...and funny for to think the big slab would get the attention! I probably did not buy that hat....most likely picked it up from the road. I did not know they were trucker hats...ha ha


----------

